# Poling platform sissy bar



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

Going to install a sissy bar on my platform. I was wondering for the guys that have done this if they put it on the front or back of platform. Been hearing that if on the back it sometimes gets in the way of poling.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

seen them both ways. Yes they can get in the way a bit off the back. In front has it's own issues as well. There is no free lunch with anything.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

Trying to figure out the negative of being in front.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Have it fabbed to be removable with pipes underneath and you can have it front, rear or upside down.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Front. I also had mine cut down by 4" and it's not in the way when I pole.


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’ (Jul 25, 2018)

Mine is in the back. Never had it get in the way here’s a pic. It is also removable with two c clips under the platform.


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

Mine is mounted with the two pipes underneath however it is too tall to be able to mount upside down unfortunately I wish I could for trailering. I do not have issues with it when poling, I have more problems with the pp micro getting in the way.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

mrbacklash said:


> Mine is mounted with the two pipes underneath however it is too tall to be able to mount upside down unfortunately I wish I could for trailering. I do not have issues with it when poling, I have more problems with the pp micro getting in the way.


You must have it mounted in back then correct?


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

Clubhunter said:


> You must have it mounted in back then correct?


I do, I have never turned it around and put it on the front just need to drill another hole for the pin


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

I had mine done with the tubes close together and a narrow cross piece at the top. I also had tubes welded to the bow platform so it could be used on the bow. It is slightly more difficult to pole with it, but without it I would not be poling at all in a chop. It's held in by quick release pins and could be mounted facing toward the front.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Clubhunter said:


> Trying to figure out the negative of being in front.


It get's in the way. Makes getting up on the platform a pain and you can't sit up there with it installed in the front.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I have used mine in both the rear and the front. Been a while since it was mounted in the rear....... It seems to be a personal issue. One man's meat is another man's poison. Do what works best for you, not for me or for him or for her.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Have it designed like a barstool so you can sit on it and pole. Being seated is more stable and comfortable. Won’t be in the way. Reaching the age where I’m wondering what my next step is. Getting down in a hurry is no longer an option.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Capnredfish said:


> Have it designed like a barstool so you can sit on it and pole. Being seated is more stable and comfortable. Won’t be in the way. Reaching the age where I’m wondering what my next step is. Getting down in a hurry is no longer an option.


Getting down in a hurry for me would probably involve a large splash...........


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I use mine mounted in the rear but the tubes will also allow it to be mounted from the front. Worse comes to worse, I'd rather take a fall forward into the cockpit than onto a stainless prop or an oyster bed.

I also have my casting platform tubes the same spacing as the poling platform so the sissy bar can be used either place.

When not being used on the bow, I have the casting platform mounted over my livewell and it acts as a step up to the poling platform......but also doubles as my back rest. 

Simple but trick.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I never use mine. Have it fabbed to mount in the back. I don't see how it would be as effective being in the front?


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Both work ok, on the Blue Point style. I like it off the back. It doesn’t get in the way as much getting off or on the platform. I’m up and down a lot, helping with fish etc. You need to trim the horns to fit you, inch at a time is a good way to start. Make sure the height is right for you too, if not you’ll hit it with the pole a lot. The Pro Line Aluminum is a good one too, but not removable. I will say, since I got away from tall (jackplate) platforms, I don’t use mine.


----------

